# Pier cart ideas



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

The sticky thread in the SC forum got me thinking why dont we start one here as well. Here is my set up. Using a regular storebought pier cart I added extra rod holders. Then I made the upper attachment out of PVC pipe and misc hardware from Home Depot. Makes getting through the pier house alot easier, especially if they have standard height doorways.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Sweet looking cart.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

After 2 days of fishing while carrying 3 rods on a pier recently I happened to notice a rule posted indicating there was a 2 rod limit. No exceptions. And anyone found with more than 2 rods would be told to leave. Guess it was a good thing they didn't give my cart a glance. I have also fished piers that charged additional per rod for more than 2. Having said that I can appreciate the ingenuity at work here.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

kbamhi said:


> After 2 days of fishing while carrying 3 rods on a pier recently I happened to notice a rule posted indicating there was a 2 rod limit. No exceptions. And anyone found with more than 2 rods would be told to leave. Guess it was a good thing they didn't give my cart a glance. I have also fished piers that charged additional per rod for more than 2. Having said that I can appreciate the ingenuity at work here.


My piers say you can only fish with two at a time, but I can bring as many as I want. Plus if i'm with a bunch of other people we only need one cart.


----------



## printrman (Feb 28, 2014)

very nice!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

That's a nice setup. I like the cutting board on the T handle. I've been brainstorming on how to mount one on mine, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice setup but how to you transport that beast to your fishing destination and back home? Must have a pickup truck right?


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Espresso said:


> Nice setup but how to you transport that beast to your fishing destination and back home? Must have a pickup truck right?


It aint goin in a Prius thats for sure.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome cart! I especially like the bait/cold beverage holders on the side.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice work. I like the second shelf up top.


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Very professional looking setup. 

It's nice to have everybody's extra rods in one central location, keeps other people honest.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I have the Sr Fish N Mate and bought a cargo net from Home Depot and by pure luck the thing fits the cart great. It's the Cargo Boss one for $14. I'll take some pics tonight and post. I had the cart stacked and loaded down this weekend and the net held everything in place and clips to the cart perfectly. I had pics on my phone until I got in the hot tub Saturday night and forgot it was in my pocket..


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

SeaPA said:


> until I got in the hot tub Saturday night and forgot it was in my pocket..


Women and hot tubs have gotten many a man in trouble!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

1badf350.... Nice setup.... Did you spray bomb the pvc to match the cart? what color if you don't mind me asking...plus, did you mount the pvc to the cart fulltime at the bottom? I see what looks like a bolt, but cant tell what you use to hold the top rail of the cart.... But cool setup!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ReelKingin said:


> 1badf350.... Nice setup.... Did you spray bomb the pvc to match the cart? what color if you don't mind me asking...plus, did you mount the pvc to the cart fulltime at the bottom? I see what looks like a bolt, but cant tell what you use to hold the top rail of the cart.... But cool setup!


Yes I sprayed the PVC with aluminum spray paint from home depot. The upper assembly is not permanently attached. The four main posts simply slide into the rod holders on the corners of the cart. I put the upper shelf just high enough that I can still fully open the cooler lid.


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmmm.?


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Do my eyes deceive me, or does the upper attachment in the original post get in the way of using the rod holders at the cart level?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like a whole lot of sensationalism to me. I can't see why anybody would need to carry that many rods. I have a reels on wheels cart that holes all my gear, cooler and 8 rods. I never carry more than 3 or 4 rods. If I had more people going that the cart wouldn't hold all of the rods they could carry the extra rods. I don't fish piers very often because I surf fish all the time, but every pier I've fished in the past would allow only 2 rods per person.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

I king fish, so we get 3 or more rods per person... when its me and my wife that's a minimum or 6... When a friend goes or two now were pushing 12 rods.... And if only her & I go plus a bottom fisherman that's 7 or more... And when going through door ways and low ceiling type areas laying the rods down make perfect sense... I have mine setup just about the same way, and I use my cart holders to carry my chairs, my bait buckets and my drop nets... so basically everything has a purpose when you fish with me, so I totally understand where he is coming from with the have MORE then LESS mentality


----------



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

Looks like a good idea to me


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

BigWillJ said:


> Do my eyes deceive me, or does the upper attachment in the original post get in the way of using the rod holders at the cart level?


Its your eyes. The lower rod holders are fully functional. Thats why i mounted the horizontal racks up to on the inside. If they were on the outside they would have interfered with the vertical rods


----------



## Ace3767 (May 18, 2014)

Nice rig ! I am brainstorming an idea and maybe someone can help me. I am thinking of converting a aluminum cargo carrier ( hitch hauler) into a fishing cart. It would serve two purposes and I would not have to store two large items in the rented condo. I am thinking of mounting an axel and wheels and a removable handle. I would make my rod holders out of PVC and mount the cutting board like "1 Bad's " . Any ideas? Thanks


----------

